# sobaco



## lazarus1907

Hola de nuevo:

Siempre oigo decir a la gente que la palabra sobaco es muy vulgar y que es mejor usar axila. Sin embargo la RAE define axila como





> *axila**.*
> *1.* f. *sobaco* (|| del brazo).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Son los señores de la RAE unos vulgares? ¿Por qué tiene esta palabra esas connotaciones tan desagradables?

¿Les suena a otros hispanohablantes igual de mal "sobaco"?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo prefiero axila, pero es cuentión de gustos y depende mucho de lo que le enseñen a uno de pequeño, y el medio donde te desenvuelvas...
a mi me suena batante fea esa palabra, pero no tanto para rayar en lo vulgar, es simplemente el sonido de la mísma.
por acá se usa , pero coloquialmente.

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá se percibe más fino o más propio axila... sobaco suena como de "rancho". Al menos a quienes les he oído decir sobaco vienen de fuera y no de grandes ciudades.  Tampoco recuerdo haber oido decir sobaco a mis maestros o personas que hayan ido a la Universidad.  Si tengo que escoger entre decir axila y decir sobaco, me quedo con axila, decir sobaco me incomoda a pesar de la definición del DRAE.  De hecho no me gustaría escuchar a nadie referirse a mis axilas como sobacos.  ???


----------



## Surinam del Nord

_Las mujeres elegantes no tienen nariz_, le he leído a Dalí. Luego la gente elegante no tiene sobaco, colijo y amplío.

Esa risueña deducción aparte, a mí me sugiere peor olor la palabra _axila_, que parece querer ocultar algo. Vamos, que bebe de las fuentes del eufemismo, tan generosas.


----------



## chics

No es vulgar, pero es más familiar e informal que axila. Aunque parece que cada vez la gente utiliza más axila que sobaco. Pero depende de las personas que la utilicen y el contexto, una persona que utiliza cosas como pompis para referirse al culo, jamás dirá sobaco. Otros refieren llamar a las cosas por su nombre. En los centro de estética, cremas ultrarreafirmantes de cinco funciones, etc. no se utiliza sobaco (sino axila) ni cara (sino cutis) ni bigote (labio superior).

La verdad es que axila suena a más fino y limpio, ahora.


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Para mí axila suena perfecto, sobaco me parece demasiado fea, no la utilizaría ni loca!!!

besos


----------



## Crisushi

Hola,

Pues a mí también me suena más mal y despectivo "sobaco", yo diría axila. Formas vulgares y comunes de referirse a la axila es el alerón, por ejemplo: "Cómo te canta el alerón". No he visto ningún desodorante que diga: evita el mal olor del sobaco.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Yo tampoco he visto ningún desodorante que diga _estando ya mi casa sosegada_, ni ninguna necrológica en un periódico que diga otra cosa que _una larga enfermedad_.

Es decir, que ni las etiquetas de los desodorantes ni los carteles de las peluquerías son un modelo de expresión ni la palabra _cáncer _es incorrecta.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,

Eso yo creo que es una cuestión de usos. 
A mi también me suena más "vulgar" sobaco, sobretodo porqué lo asocio con lo de "oler a sobaco".

Saludos,
X:


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo que he leído es que "sobaco" es una palabra fea (no porque sea vulgar, sino porque simplemente no es bonita) y que además no rima con nada, lo que también es falso.

Asomándome a tu sobaco
vi a un enano, un retaco


----------



## Crisushi

Aquí nadie dice que sea incorrecta la palabra sobaco, si es lo que intentas insinuar. Simplemente que nos parece más vulgar que el término axila.


----------



## Antpax

Xerinola said:


> Asomándome a tu sobaco
> vi a un enano, un retaco
> *que iba con una Bultaco*
> *y tenía cara de caco*
> Teniendo por nombre Paco
> se parecía a un macaco.
> 
> *¿Como que no rima con nada? *
> 
> 
> *Saludos,*
> *X:*


 
Ojo, que nos podemos tirar así toda la tarde.

Ya en serio, a mí también me suena más fino y normal decir axila, como ya se ha apuntado, mientras que sobaco parece que tiene una connotación malsonante.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Y _sobaco _es masculina y machorra, mientras que _axila _es femenina y grácil. Por seguir buscando explicaciones a este caso.


----------



## Bulldog22

En Puerto Rico se dice:"mas feo que la palabra sobaco."


----------



## Jellby

y en la ropa: sisa


----------



## xOoeL

lazarus1907&I said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Siempre oigo decir a la gente que la palabra sobaco es muy vulgar y que es mejor usar axila. Sin embargo la RAE define axila como sobaco
> 1.- ¿Son los señores de la RAE unos vulgares?
> 2.- ¿Por qué tiene esta palabra esas connotaciones tan desagradables?
> 3.- ¿Les suena a otros hispanohablantes igual de mal "sobaco"?


1.- No creo
2.- Ni idea
3.- Parece que sí.

Ja, ja.  Siento no aportar mucho.  A mí también me suena mal.



Xerinola said:


> *Asomándome a tu sobaco
> vi a un enano, un retaco*
> *que iba con una Bultaco*
> *y tenía cara de caco*
> *Teniendo por nombre Paco
> se parecía a un macaco.
> pero realmente era un naco
> y de paso tenía fama de bellaco
> y de secuestrar chamacos
> metiéndolos en un saco*
> *El tío era un buen pajarraco*
> *todo el mundo lo llamaba "el bicharraco"*
> *era un verdadero maníaco*
> *por tener un pasaporte austríaco*



Y ésto/\ es una verdadera obra de arte conjunto, aunque me abstengo de intentar agrandarla.  Pero advierto: si se hace popular, los niños acabarán viniendo con un pan en el sobaco.


----------



## anarandi

En Argentina la palabra sobaco también tiene una connotación negativa y suena a sucio, con olor.  
Axila sería la palabra que usamos habitualmente. 
"Tengo una erupción en las axilas" (cuando vamos al médico)
"Agarrá al bebé de las axilas" (términos domésticos)
"Lavate bien debajo de las axilas" (idem)
"Tenés que depilarte las axilas" etc


----------



## Argónida

¡Mi voto por *sobaco*! ¿Quién ha dicho que sólo los bellos tengan derecho a existir?

Es verdad que no estaría en una lista de las palabras más bonitas del castellano, pero es muy útil para referirse precisamente a los sobacos, que también existen.

A mí *axila* me suena cursi, artificial. No sé si alguna vez la he usado, pero desde luego no forma parte de mi vocabulario habitual. Si bien es verdad que yo tampoco digo _pompis, caquita_ y cosas por el estilo. Debo ser vulgar en mí misma, qué le voy a hacer.


----------



## HUMBERT0

También aquí se prefiere axila sobre sobaco, suena muy fea la palabreja. Aunque los vecinos Sonorenses hacen unas famosas tortillas de harina de trigo, tan grandes que se les nombra "tortillas sobaqueras", ¿será porque extendidas en el brazo llegan hasta el sobaco? je je je


----------



## Hatilaus

Respecto a la desnostada palabra, y a raiz del último post.

La palabra "sobaquera" si que es más usada, nunca he oido "axilera". 

La funda sobaquera para la pistola...

¿O no?

Me temo que la "manía" hacia sobaco, viene de asimilarla con "sobar", verbo bastante mal visto también.


----------



## mirx

Igual.

Para mí los sobacos huelen mal, las axilas no.

Humberto ¿qué me dices de los tacos sobaqueados?


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

Pienso que hace no tanto tiempo, el sobaco era una zona considerada fea, que huele, tien pelos... que se esconde, no como los hombros y el escote. Un poco tabú, como aún lo es un poco el pubis, unas piernas femeninas con pelos y celulitis, unos pies al llegar de una excursión.

Hace unos años, salió un anuncio de desodorante que consistía solamente en un beso -un piquito, nada obsceno ni de mal gusto- en un sobaco/axila. Pues mucha gente ¡¡¡se quejó del mal gusto de ese anuncio!!! Repito, de desodorante. Aún no se han atrevido a hacer lo mismo en una planta de pie.

Precisamente por este tabú es por lo que nos obsesionamos en depilar, desodorizar y perfumar esta parte del cuerpo. Esto va acompañado de montones de productos y tratamientos para estos fines, y con ellos una enorme promoción. Pero tienen que referirse a esta parte del cuerpo de algna manera ¿cómo? usaron axila -que sólo usábamos al ir al médico- del mismo modo que hablan de _cutis _para referirse a la (piel de la) cara.

Una vez debidamente tratados y esterilizados; y también por que nuestra sociedad ha cambiado un poco, en general, en lo que se refiere a mostrar el propio cuerpo, a quererlo; ya no son tan asquerosos los sobacos... pero a fuerza de sólo ver _axila_, ya sólo les llamamos axilas.

Y como alguien apuntaba, _sobaco_ queda para el machote peludo y sudoroso.

Esto pasa a menudo, a veces sustituímos nombres por nombres de marcas comerciales, y la palabra auténtica castellana queda reducida a "los antiguos". En zonas de lengua minoritarias se utiliza también palabras extrangeras para designar "el nuevo tipo de X" (es que es diferente, mira, no tiene ésto / funciona d este otro modo/ etc.), dejando la palabra autóctona para "antiguos X" (más feo y cutre), y a la larga, olvidándola.

La RAE siempre va con retraso, pero algún día recogerá la nueva connotación de "sucio". Tal vez más adelante la muestre como insulto o como arcaismo.

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

chics said:


> La RAE siempre va con retraso, pero algún día recogerá la nueva connotación de "sucio". Tal vez más adelante la muestre como insulto o como arcaismo.


Me parecen muy interesante tus comentarios sobre los tabús y la forma de pensar de la gente.
Añado esta palabra, que probablemente sea una de las responsables todo esto: 





> *sobaquina**.*
> 
> * 1.* f. Sudor de los sobacos, que tiene un olor característico y desagradable.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Sin embargo, me gustaría mencionar una cosa: No es que la RAE vaya por detrás de los tiempos, sino que esa es principalmente su función: Ir despacio y sopesar cuidadosamente la evolución y estabilidad de la lengua a lo largo de su recorrido histórico. No voy a poner ejemplos (sobre todo porque los he leído en libros y artículos y no me los sé todos de memoria), pero si retrocedemos veinte o treinta años en el tiempo, veremos expresiones y acepciones que se pusieron de moda en esa época, y que hoy casi han desaparecido, y ningún hispanohablante de otra parte del planeta es capaz de renococer. La RAE está ahí, no para recoger cualquier genialidad temporal que pudiera extinguirse en dos o tres años, sino para dar fe de una realidad idiomática que cambia de continuo y que se enaltece sobre todo por la creatividad y buen juicio de unos cuantos artistas de la lengua que llamamos escritores de prestigio. En España era normal decir "tronco" hace diez o veinte años. Hoy día apenas se usa, y puede que en otros diez años no lo use nadie. ¿Merece la pena ponerlo en el diccionario? La RAE está registrar los influjos y creaciones que tienen un impacto histórico y permanente en la lengua, y no para añadir cualquier moda que podría extinguirse en unos cuantos años.

Si no fuera por detrás de los tiempos, sería un caos. Pero en este caso, y después de escuchar con atención los atentos comentarios de otros hispanohablantes del mundo, soy yo uno de los primeros en defender este nuevo uso, tanto por extensión geográfica como por su prevalencia temporal. Con vuestro permiso voy a escribir a los señores de la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Con vuestro permiso voy a escribir a los señores de la RAE.



¿Qué vas a proponer? ¿Que le pongan "vulg."? ¿Vas a pedir también que se lo pongan a "culo"?


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> ¿Qué vas a proponer? ¿Que le pongan "vulg."? ¿Vas a pedir también que se lo pongan a "culo"?


No voy a pedir nada, porque creo que están hartos de que les vengan "prepotentes" de todas partes exigiéndoles que cambien esto o aquello. Voy a comunicarles, con toda educación, la impresión que he recibido de esta discusión de varios hispanohablantes de varios países, para que lo tengan en consideración. Nada más. Aún no he redactado la sugerencia. Si tienes algo que añadir lo incluiré con mucho gusto.


----------



## xOoeL

lazarus1907 said:


> En España era normal decir "tronco" hace diez o veinte años. Hoy día apenas se usa, y puede que en otros diez años no lo use nadie. ¿Merece la pena ponerlo en el diccionario?


¿Y la famosa canción de Sergio Makaroff "Tranqui, tronqui (que no te amargue la vida un yonqui)"?


----------



## Argónida

A mí, además, en este caso, me parece que la moda impuesta artificialmente por motivos estéticos y hasta publicitarios (como bien se ha explicado por parte de algunos foreros) es el uso de la palabra axila en vez de sobaco, y veremos a ver cuál es la que con el tiempo acaba desapareciendo, porque insisto en que en mi entorno "axila" no suena nada natural y si se dice es forzadamente para parecer más académicos o refinados, porque desde la tele, los anuncios, etc. nos han intentado convencer de que "sobaco" es una palabra fea y ordinaria.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

mirx said:


> Igual.
> 
> Para mí los sobacos huelen mal, las axilas no.
> 
> Humberto ¿qué me dices de los tacos sobaqueados?


 
Casualmente acá en venezuela, lo escuché específicamente en Margarita,
hay una señora que vende empanadas y según dicen son deliciosas, pero la gente comenta que el secreto está en que ella se las pasa por el sobaco, jajaja  
lo que soy yo, no me las comería ni regalada! es cuentión mental... peeero!


----------



## magdala

Jellby said:


> ¿Qué vas a proponer? ¿Que le pongan "vulg."? ¿Vas a pedir también que se lo pongan a "culo"?


 
Oye Jellby, yo esta expresión no la conocía y me suena algo borde. Qué quiere decir exactamente? Algo de "a posteriori"?


----------



## Argónida

magdala, como Jellby no está y estoy intrigada, ¿qué expresión es la que no entiendes y te suena borde?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ya iba yo a preguntar. si Magdala, de que me perdí?


----------



## magdala

Perdonadme es que que se me olvidó citar la frase. es esto que me suena raro porque nunca lo había oído: 
*...que se lo pongan a "culo"?*


----------



## Xerinola

magdala said:


> Perdonadme es que que se me olvidó citar la frase. es esto que me suena raro porque nunca lo había oído:
> *...que se lo pongan a "culo"?*


 
Originalmente publicado por *Jellby* 

 
¿Qué vas a proponer? ¿Que le pongan "vulg."? ¿Vas a pedir también que se lo pongan a "culo"?


¡No!  
Jellby está preguntando que si propondría a la RAE que pongan "vulg." (abreviación de vulgar) a Sobaco y a culo. 
¿Me explico? 

Saludos,
X:


----------



## magdala

gracias Xerinola. Ahora entiendo. Mira que soy opaca a veces!


----------



## Jellby

magdala said:


> Perdonadme es que que se me olvidó citar la frase. es esto que me suena raro porque nunca lo había oído:
> *...que se lo pongan a "culo"?*



Como dice Xerinola, lo que quería decir es si también deberían ponerle la marca de "vulg." a la palabra "culo".


----------



## magdala

Entendido Jellby ,creí que "poner a culo"  sería una expresión nueva muy de moda por España y yo sin saberlo (lo que me hubiera perdido  ).
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> No voy a pedir nada, porque creo que están hartos de que les vengan "prepotentes" de todas partes exigiéndoles que cambien esto o aquello. Voy a comunicarles, con toda educación, la impresión que he recibido de esta discusión de varios hispanohablantes de varios países, para que lo tengan en consideración. Nada más. Aún no he redactado la sugerencia. Si tienes algo que añadir lo incluiré con mucho gusto.



Quizá he sido un poco brusco. Quería decir que cómo esperarías que se marcara esa impresión. Como ya he dicho, la palabra "culo" en el DRAE no lleva ninguna marca especial que indique que no sea adecuada en según qué circunstancias, pero creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que no es una palabra "elegante".

No creo que la "malsonancia" de "sobaco" sea muy distinta de la de "culo". Son palabras que probablemente usaríamos sin ningún tipo de rubor o complejos con nuestra familia y amigos, pero que evitaríamos en circunstancias más formales.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Esto empieza a ser un hilo monstruoso y siento contribuir a ello, pero aprovecho lo que dice Jellby de las similitudes entre _sobaco _y _culo _para decir que si no decimos _sobaco _en sitios formales, es porque tampoco debemos decir _axila. _Si alguien a quien nos acaban de presentar se va repentinamente alegando que _le pican las axilas_, o _que le pica el pompis*_, no nos parece más educado que si se excusara diciendo _me pica el culo_. Lo desagradable es referirse a la parte en público, no la palabra usada.

Es una discusión sobre lengua, no sobre las buenas maneras en los cócteles.


*Además de impúdico, ridículo.


----------



## Xerinola

Surinam del Nord said:


> Si alguien a quien nos acaban de presentar se va repentinamente alegando que _le pican las axilas_, o _que le pica el pompis*_, no nos parece más educado que si se excusara diciendo _me pica el culo_. Lo desagradable es referirse a la parte en público, no la palabra usada.


 
Me parece muy interesante tu observación. 
Creo que has dado en el clavo, "lo desegradable es referirse a la parte en público, no la palabra usada". 

Saludos,
X:


----------



## chics

Pero parece que la cosa está en que un sobaco es más feo que una axila, como unas posaderas son más grandes que un culo.

Pero la belleza es subjetiva y expuesta a modas. ¿Debe la RAE explicar que un sobaco es feo y poco sensual? ¿Y un refajo?


----------



## Jellby

Surinam del Nord said:


> Lo desagradable es referirse a la parte en público, no la palabra usada.



Eso también influye, pero no es sólo eso. Si vas a la consulta de un médico que no conoces, normalmente no le dices "tengo una verruga en el culo/sobaco", aunque sea cierto. No es que sea una flagrante grosería, pero parece poco educado. Le dices, por ejemplo, "tengo una verruga en el trasero/la axila" ("trasero" me parece que es todavía "poco educado", aunque no tanto como "culo").


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Pero parece que la cosa está en que un sobaco es más feo que una axila, como unas posaderas son más grandes que un culo.
> 
> Pero la belleza es subjetiva y expuesta a modas. ¿Debe la RAE explicar que un sobaco es feo y poco sensual? ¿Y un refajo?


 
Disculpa, pero aqui entre _Españoles_ creo que estoy perdida.
Chics, a que te refieres con ¿Y un refajo?


----------



## magdala

Surinam del Nord said:


> Esto empieza a ser un hilo monstruoso y siento contribuir a ello, pero aprovecho lo que dice Jellby de las similitudes entre _sobaco _y _culo _para decir que si no decimos _sobaco _en sitios formales, es porque tampoco debemos decir _axila. _Si alguien a quien nos acaban de presentar se va repentinamente alegando que _le pican las axilas_, o _que le pica el pompis*_, no nos parece más educado que si se excusara diciendo _me pica el culo_. Lo desagradable es referirse a la parte en público, no la palabra usada.
> 
> Es una discusión sobre lengua, no sobre las buenas maneras en los cócteles.
> 
> 
> *Además de impúdico, ridículo.


Surinam, aunque suscribo tu comentario en lo que toca a la importancia de ser inconveniente en lugares públicos, existen otros factores que pueden suscitar una situación incómoda o una mirada de reojo cuando escuchamos uma palabra menos elegante. La entonación, la naturalidad o falta de ella (esto por parte de quien lo dice)y la inevitable asociación de ideas o imágenes y prejuicios, claro, por parte de quien escucha, son me parece a mi, haciendo un análisis superficial al tema, fundamentales.
Pero sobre esto ya podríamos extendernos hasta el próximo milenio...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jellby said:


> Quizá he sido un poco brusco. Quería decir que cómo esperarías que se marcara esa impresión. Como ya he dicho, la palabra "culo" en el DRAE no lleva ninguna marca especial que indique que no sea adecuada en según qué circunstancias, pero creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que no es una palabra "elegante".
> 
> No creo que la "malsonancia" de "sobaco" sea muy distinta de la de "culo". Son palabras que probablemente usaríamos sin ningún tipo de rubor o complejos con nuestra familia y amigos, pero que evitaríamos en circunstancias más formales.


 
En México culo se refiere a otra parte de la anatomía, por lo tanto es mas malsonante que sobaco.


----------



## xOoeL

¿Qué parte?


----------



## Janis Joplin

El ano, si un mexicano te dice que te va a dar por el culo no te está diciendo que te va a patear el trasero.


----------



## xOoeL

Ah, claro.  En España también existe esa expresión y tampoco significa patear el trasero .  
Culo significa tanto nalgas como ano (Entrada del DRAE).  Pensaba que hablabas de otra parte muy distinta.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En general he visto que en España se usa más como nalgas, acá se dice también trasero o como alguien dijo por ahí, cursimente pompis o pompas. Las naylon también, es slang para disimular.  Difícilmente se puede hablar del culo de alguien sin meterse en problemas.


----------

